# Camping at Tintern Abbey



## geoffdawe

Hi, We have just taken over the Anchor Inn by Tintern Abbey and as avid motorhome owners since 1974, welcome campers to our beautifully refurbished old pub. We have a four acre site on which we hope to arrange rallies, but when the weathers iffy we have a large car park right beside Tintern Abbey.
Geoff Dawe. Landlord. 01291 689582.


----------



## biggirafe

geoffdawe said:


> Hi, We have just taken over the Anchor Inn by Tintern Abbey and as avid motorhome owners since 1974, welcome campers to our beautifully refurbished old pub. We have a four acre site on which we hope to arrange rallies, but when the weathers iffy we have a large car park right beside Tintern Abbey.
> Geoff Dawe. Landlord. 01291 689582.



Hi Geoff
Sounds great its a fantastic part of the world.

Can you tell us what your expectations are regards payment? Most people on this site are more than happy to spend a few quid in any pub but its nice to know what will keep you happy and ensure smooth relations


----------



## Tigatigatiger

geoffdawe said:


> Hi, We have just taken over the Anchor Inn by Tintern Abbey and as avid motorhome owners since 1974, welcome campers to our beautifully refurbished old pub. We have a four acre site on which we hope to arrange rallies, but when the weathers iffy we have a large car park right beside Tintern Abbey.
> Geoff Dawe. Landlord. 01291 689582.



Thankyou for this, I shall put you down on our list of pubs to visit.

Paula


----------



## ajs

.

 yep... nice to know.. i know the place well.. nice spot when the [FONT=&quot]sun is [/FONT] shining 

been into the pub several times .. including when out and about on my bike
so next time i'll pop in to make myself known to you

 that'll be a treat for you eh...

 regards
aj

_ spose we could all make a habit of it eh_..  popin in like


----------



## bigboack

Good stop off(little detour) for when we go down to Devon in the summer.its in my list of stop offs now.
Has it got a stable for a two legged horse

Ps I think you should think about barring that fella  AJ, hes a bit of a weird one. He'll sup all your whisky and never pays.


----------



## geoffdawe

Hi, We don't charge anything to stay overnight in the car park, which is right in front of the abbey and beside the pub. I expect the council will eventually kick up, but so long as the car park is vacated by about 10am the next day, for regular customers to the pub, we are delighted to welcome vans overnight. A couple of pints quaffed at the bar is all we expect in return. We have a range of cask conditioned real ales and the food is pretty good too and there's loads of it for the big eaters amongst us.
Geoff


----------



## ajs

.

 if i wuzz you geoffdawoe.. i'd open a new thread in pub stopovers section

this 1 will eventualy "get lost" 

 regards 
aj


_ you may have already.. i havn't looked._..


----------



## rach-chavette

Ohhh we might be passing tomorrow we shall stop for a pint and say hi 

Rachy x


----------

